# Olympus C-765



## Label Dawg (Nov 30, 2004)

I am probably going to purchase this camera in the next few days but I do have some questions for some of the Oly fans on here....

1. The lens cap. Does it have a teather? I was wondering if I would be better off purchasing the lens adapter and installing a protective filter in the place of the lens cap.
Has anyone opted for this method?

2. Movies. I plan on using this feature alot for my son's baseball games. I plan on buying the 256 card. How much time can I expct to get in movie mode or does it just take short movie clips?


----------



## 7 Mag (Nov 30, 2004)

I bought the C-765 about 2-1/2 months ago. The lense cap is teathered. I'm not sure about how long of a movie you can record. I'll look at my book tonight and see if it has any charts that may help out. I bought mine to snap pictures and the C-765 had about the best optical zoom at the time. I've enjoyed it so far. Probably most of the features I'll never use. I checked everywhere locally on prices and several online sites and ended up ordering it online from Sam's.


----------



## TOW (Nov 30, 2004)

I've got the C770 and it does have a cap tether.

With a 256 you maybe can get 14 minutes worth of video.

They do make a 512 for it..

I've never done any video with it, but I understand it is not the best of quality..

Some of the digital camcorders go for about 3 to 4 hundred. 

Get both...


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 30, 2004)

LD,

i bought a C-770 a few weeks back. i got the lens adapter and a UV filter to keep dust off the lens and to protect it. i then got another lens cap and tether at wolf camera for the larger diameter lens filter.
the 765 and 770 are basically the same except 770 has a metal body and can record video in mpeg4, which is pretty compressed so you lose some quality but the file sizes are much smaller.
here is a link about the 765, scroll down and you will see video times for different memory card capacities...
http://www.steves-digicams.com/2004_reviews/c765uz.html

i plan to get a 512mg card so i can shoot video or stills while in the woods


----------



## Label Dawg (Dec 1, 2004)

*Thanks MD*

Where did you get the lens adapter and filter?
I know Oly has them on their website (w/a BLACK finish)

I wonder if they are available in SILVER seeing how the C-765 is in fact SILVER :


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Dec 1, 2004)

got mine at butterfly photo when i bought the camera. was going to wait to get it, but they called me after i placed the order basically to try and seel me stuff to go with it. when i told them i was going to hold off getting anything else he started dealing. got the lens adapter and he threw in the lens filters free and knocked $20 off price of a spare battery.

the lens adapter i got was silver eventhough it looks dark grey in th ephoto.
the price on the C770 is really dropping, i noticed its down to $339. i paid $382 three weeks ago...  

http://butterflyphoto.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=C770


----------



## Label Dawg (Dec 1, 2004)

MD, it does look real greyish brown on their website!

Does the silver match exactly, or @ least fairly close?
I see threads...does it simply screw in?

I'm guessing the larger end probably goes against the camera body : 

I may just order one tonite from Butterfly....maybe they will call me and want to deal  

Did you order online or call the toll free number?


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Dec 1, 2004)

yeah, it matches in color pretty close. it actually screws into the camera body and encloses the lens wher eit extends out from the body to protect it from getting hit.
i ordered online, but you might get quicker shipping if you call them. they held my order up. they had called and left me a voice message at home and i called them back and they didn't ship until then.

good luck on your purchase..you will enjoy it i'm sure..


----------



## Ga-Spur (Dec 1, 2004)

Abes of Maine had a deal on this camera last week.I found them here with  butterfly photo : http://shopper.cnet.com/  Sony has an excellent  movie camera that will shoot still shots . It has a 20 x opitcal zoom lense.This camera sells for about 350.00 dollars.


----------

